# Edgerouter 4 or UniFi USG for 1Gbit fiber?



## puma99dk| (Nov 12, 2019)

I am not sure if I should buy the Ubiquiti Edgerouter 4 or the UniFi USG for 1Gbit fiber and yes that's up and down.

I know that with the UniFi I need a Cloud Key to use, I use UniFi AP's and switches at work.

Edgerouter 4: https://www.ui.com/edgemax/edgerouter-4/
UniFi USG: https://www.ui.com/unifi-routing/usg/

I am thinking about one of the two routers here from Ubiquiti because starting from next year should the fiber in my area should get opened up to more ISP's around the country which means cheaper 1Gbit fiber connections down to about £35/40 a month instead of £58 a month from the company that owns the fiber cables or my current ISP that wants £46.


I don't want a PFSense based router because currently working with them at work and not good experiences with them mainly because they run of all machines and I don't believe my own apu2c4 by PCEngine should have the same problems but I purchased this for some VPN testing but it didn't go off as I hoped with maximum speed about 50Mbit so not gonna use it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2019)

If you want to use IPS/IDS and or QoS the USG won’t do gig at line speed. The edge will because you can’t enable that stuff anyway.

if you want those things you need to wait for the UDM pro to get out of beta.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like the UDM is available at their own eu store.

I cannot read that much about the UDM Pro doe and I hope it's not gonna cost like the USG-PRO-4.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I hope it's not gonna cost like the USG-PRO-4



It is. I think the normal UDM can do line rate though with all the bells enabled. You just have to accept an AIO device.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 12, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> It is. I think the normal UDM can do line rate though with all the bells enabled. You just have to accept an AIO device.



I don't mind a AIO device, and I dropped the idea of encryption my whole networks in and outgoing traffic.


----------



## jSON (Dec 18, 2019)

Given the WRT1900ACS a thought? From Linksys 








						Linksys WRT1900ACS Dual-Band WiFi Router with Ultra-Fast 1.6 GHz CPU
					

Experience the Linksys WRT1900ACS Dual-Band Gigabit Wi-Fi Router, with an upgraded CPU and double the memory capacity of WRT1900AC. Shop now.



					www.linksys.com
				



 Goes for $70 on eBay generally.



Had one myself with gigabit fibre till about 2 months ago. Got a new router with wifi6 tech.







						Archer AX3000 | AX3000 Dual Band Gigabit Wi-Fi 6 Router | TP-Link
					

Featuring a 160 MHz bandwidth and 1024-QAM, Archer AX50 delivers true gigabit speeds of up to 3 Gbps. Enjoy faster streaming and gaming like never before.




					www.tp-link.com
				



 Still new, but maybe find one for $130~


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 18, 2019)

I had Linksys in the past so even the isp used them and they were crap so and at work I changed a lot of them off even when Cisco owned them so it's a no for Linksys.

TP-Link also had experience with andI have to say there small non-managed switches works fine but wifi devices also no greater luck with them Judy working want the case soI attend to avoid them too.

Asus have been great but I want to try something else and since I manage Ubiquiti for customers at work I might just go with their UDM and be happy with it for my needs since my PCEngine APU2 ain't gonna do what I wanted it to do with wrapping my whole network into a VPN because of OpenVPN needs a better CPU for even 200Mbit.


----------



## JalleR (Dec 18, 2019)

i would Go for the Edgerouter 4: https://www.ui.com/edgemax/edgerouter-4/

Performance wise the ER-4 have the opper hand.. 4 Core 1Ghz (3,400,000 pps)  vs Dual core 500mhz MIPS64  with Hardware Acceleration for Packet Processing (1,000,000 pps)

I have been looking at the ER-4 a couple of times but the performance on my R7800 is just grate so no need for an "upgrade" 


EDIT: I would not recommend Linksys either BTW. I have had the WRT1900ACS and it was performing worse than my old WNDR3700v2 at the time (100/100 line).


----------

